# Need to change the IP address on my Airport Base Station



## MysteryGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

I connect to the internet through a cable modem that has dynamic IP addresses, and use an ethernet connection to my Airport Base Station. If you've already guessed, yes, I've been banned from a local newspaper posting forum. ( 23,000 views in 3 days and 400 posts) A very controversial issue, in which they banned everyone who posted, not only by username, but by IP.

I know there is a way to do this, but with the hectic few weeks I've had I need help, without experimenting and knocking everyone else that connects wirelessly to my network. All the computers that feed off of this connection have the same static IP. 

Anyone know how to do this? I'm still able to get to the forum - using AOL - which makes it blazing slow. Save me from the AOL portal. Pleaaaaazzzee. I'll bake you cookies?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have a dynamic IP, you should get a new IP when you restart your modem. Otherwise, you need to talk with your ISP to get a new IP.


----------



## MysteryGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but I did speak with Comcast, and that IP address changes each time someone logs on, but because it is connected to my Airport base station - it's the Base Station's IP that is being picked up. All the computers feed off the wireless Station which has a static IP.

I have read some of the posts online, and I have a general knowledge of what to do, but don't want to start changing numbers and then have an entire network of computers unable to connect. I would then do a hard reset and set up the network again. The Base Station is at least a year old - when the first round disc's came out - I had bought the smaller one first - the little block which is a wireless router and airtunes. That one didn't have enough power to send the signal through some of my walls, so I decided to use it as a boost. Turns out, that when both arrived, they were both LEMONS brand new and out of the box. I had to return them to an apple store. Since then, I've only been using the Base station that supports up to 100 computers. 

I do have a lot of Macs, but not to a 100 yet ;-). 

I know there is an easier way, but with a very hectic schedule as of late, I was hoping someone out there knows how to get the Base station to the IP address.

All because of a controversial topic, and a heavily censored newspaper.

Thanks again.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 15, 2008)

I think you are confusing internal local net IP addresses with your single external one? Or maybe not...
The external one is what you need to change. Yes, it is the external IP address of the base station.
As eric2006 says, You can probably get that to change by turning off cable modem and AEBS (base station) for a few minutes, and then turning back on.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 17, 2008)

gsahli said:


> I think you are confusing internal local net IP addresses with your single external one? Or maybe not...
> The external one is what you need to change. Yes, it is the external IP address of the base station.
> As eric2006 says, You can probably get that to change by turning off cable modem and AEBS (base station) for a few minutes, and then turning back on.



As DHCP usual gives out the same IP-number to the same modem, it is best to take the modem offline for a longer time as a few minutes e.g. overnight. Several hours should do the trick most of the time. Most likely your IP-number has than been assigned to someone else and you get a different one.

Thisshows the weakeness of their usage of the ip-number. Someone else gets banned while he has not done anything at all.


Good luck, Kees.


----------



## MysteryGirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, I may try that tonight - I just have to let everyone know that the network will be down - including the XBox. 

I may even get a real night's sleep, knowing that the network is taking a break ... oh wait... forgot about the darn Blackberry and the Internet access they force you to buy for $50 a month which still isn't at broadband speed.


----------

